# Colnago M10 Review



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Sadly, finding a review on the new Colnago M10 at the moment isn't that easy. However, anyone out there thinking about buying one, this may help! Best wishes.

If you come across any other M10 reviews, please post. 

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-m10-review


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i'm still waiting for mine! more than 2 months already!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Good read..

Interesting how the writer seemed a bit obsessed over the shape and size of the 
'peices/parts'....and not so specific about what the bike's riding characteristics had going to make it different from other similar Colnagos, or some of the other higher-end non-Italian frames..


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

maybe he is just looking at it and not in fact riding it


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> maybe he is just looking at it and not in fact riding it


 I have encountered some people with Colnagos who do seem a little less than enthusiastic about actually riding them than just 'owning' them and maybe looking at them or showing them off at the local charity ride. Or drive around with them on the roof rack.

It took me a while to get used to 'owning up' to the CX-1 that is my main ride..."Not a real Colnago" is the excuse I often use when people see me line up at the local crit and make fun of me... 

And it is a good thing it simply vanishes out of my consciousness once I begin riding on it because some of it's "tubes" are kinda 'clunky-lookin'" if you really look right at them...Works great, though.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

how epic


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Take your pic from here; you name it c40 c50 eps c59 m10 cx1 clx: part of the washingmachinepost

http://www.colnago.cc/


----------

